# 165 hyd lift cover help...



## travisarm (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello everyone. I've recently inherited from my grandfather a 66 or 67 Massey 165. It's been sitting outside most of the last 5 years or so and the raise lower lever was seized. I had to remove lift cover to remove quadrant and free these parts up. I went ahead an ordered up the Massey parts and service manual as I intend on eventually going through the whole tractor. Anyway I'm having problems figuring out how to do the adjustments for the draft and position linkage. Special tooling seems to be impossible to find and the pictures are not the best. I haven't been able to figure out the desired operation when it comes to the dash pot and pump control to determine if what I'm doing is going to work. I've never seen a 3pt hitch tractor with draft that worked before and I'd like to set this one up right so it does. Hopefully without removing the lift cover a multitude of times. So far I've had nothing but dead ends which is what brought me to this forum. Hope someone out there still knows these old tractors. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

g'day travisarm.

Welcome to the forum.
Tell me so far what you have done and at what stage you are at now and i will guide you through the complete reassembly and adjusting of the hydraulic system one step at a time.
Hutch.


----------



## travisarm (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks Hutch,

I've actually got the lift cover back on the tractor. Unfortunately I haven't been able to see if the draft control is working properly as its winter up here now. I've also got a couple other issues to figure out on it as well. One being hydraulic related. The lift arms are drifting down very quickly when I shut the tractor off. I'm guessing that's gonna be some sort of internal leakage. Could be interesting to find. 
The other is the PTO clutch doesn't seem to disengage. Was thinking this may just be a linkage adjustment thing. I'll probably get back into it around March or April but if you have any ideas or advice I'm all ears. 

Thanks

Travis


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G'day travisarm.

The issue with the hydraulics creeping down when you stop the engine is a common problem with Massey hydraulics and can be somewhat reduced by :
1 Removing the lift piston it has I am sure you know three cast iron piston rings, remove the lower piston ring machine or have the grove machined to accept a 3/16 inch section " O "ring ,the grove dimensions should be .1875" deep by. 281" wide this will accommodate the O ring ,Hone the lift cylinder ,fit the modified piston With O ring ,this will eliminate this leak.

2. Replace the Stack pipe "o" rings and backup washers including the O ring on the transfer cap ( all the same size).

3. There is always the possibility of the pump discharge valves leaking even when the pistons,rings and valve blocks are replaced ,compare the mechanics with engines, you can compare the intake/Exhaust valves on the engine/motor cylinder head to the valves on the Hydraulic pump so if the valves are worn or the seats are damaged at all the oil will bypass the valves and the lift arms will drop .

The issue with the PTO Clutch .
As you have mentioned the tractor has sat outside for some time so the clutches ,both transmission and pto have a good reason to be Frozen to both friction surfaces (not cold frozen ) Mechanically,quite often the transmission clutch can be released by starting the tractor in top gear and holding the pedal down the clutch will free itself, remembering that the Flywheel will have rust etc on it ,this will have to be cleaned up by slipping the clutch ,not to much though.
My advice is to split the tractor and fit a new clutch ,complete ,including Flywheel spigot bearing and clutch release bearing OR strip the clutch and clean everything up replacing linings and levers as required considering the cost of buying individual parts and repairing the old clutch as opposed to fitting a complete new clutch you will find that it is less expensive on the long run to buy all new ,if the tractor is used and maintained properly the clutch will last for a very long
time.
if you need more information holler.
Happy Days.
Hutch.


----------

